# Awesome frog collage artwork - please look



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

I saw a jigsaw with this picture and just fell in love :flrt:









I found the artist and contacted her for a quote on purchasing a jpeg of the image, waiting for her reply. : victory:

Isn't it just wonderful? :flrt:

Shame you can't have a viv with them all in :devil:

Can anyone name all the frogs in the picture? lol


----------



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

2x Blue Azureus PDF
3x RETF
1x StrawBerry Blue Jeans PDF(I think thats the name)
2x Golden Mantella
1x Whites Tree Frog
1x Black & Green Auratus PDF(Correct me if im wrong : victory

Thats what i can see =]


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

wicked picture, if you have any luck with getting a large poster sized copy let me know, would look great on my bathroom wall.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I love it!! where did you find the jigsaw? I know a certain frog loving child that would love it!!


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

jennlovesfrogs said:


> I love it!! where did you find the jigsaw? I know a certain frog loving child that would love it!!


I saw it in a reptile zoo gift shop while i was in canada  i took a picture cos i liked the picture and wanted the get the artists name from the box 










Its made by serendipity puzzle co the puzzle is called "frog business" and it's 1000 pieces. I really which I had bought it now lol


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

ohhhh I wonder if they sell it in the uk?? I shall get hunting!


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

they do indeed, found it in a few online jigsaw shops  might have to buy one !


----------



## DaxLouie (Jan 3, 2009)

Love the jigsaw, you can buy it here:
Serendipity Jigsaw Puzzles


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

yep that's where I found it too  it would keep my near 7 yr old frog mad daughter and myself quiet for a few days!! lol


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

DaxLouie said:


> Love the jigsaw, you can buy it here:
> Serendipity Jigsaw Puzzles



ooh thanks, will have to buy it! The artist still hasn't got back to me on buying a copy of the picture from her


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

The artist got back to me and said she can't release the image without a hefty sum and would do me a 13x17 print for $50-$60. 

Pff it's cheaper to buy the jigsaw and get that framed!


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

I see:

2 x D azureus
1 x D. pumilio 'Escudos'
1 x D. pumilio 'Black Jeans'
1 x Epipedobates tricolor
1 x Tomato frog
1 x Phyllobates aurotania 
1 x D. lehmani
1 x D. mysteriosus
1 x Whites tree frog
1 x D. auratus
1 x Golden mantella
1 x D. sylvaticus
3 x RETF
1 x Atelopus zeteki

and the little green tree frog at the middle bottom that I don't know what it is


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

just bought one of these puzzles can't wait for it to arrive!!!


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

jennlovesfrogs said:


> just bought one of these puzzles can't wait for it to arrive!!!


I got mine today :2thumb: i'm crap at jigsaws lol so it may take a while!:lol2:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

how long did it take to get delivered?


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

I ordered it tuesday morning, it was dispatched yesterday and I got it today


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

oh cool, not long at all then  can't wait can't wait lol, thankfully I am reasonably ok at puzzles! so hoping it won't take too long to do lol. but I have ordered a jig saw mat too, one that you can roll up so you do your puzzle on it, and when you have done for a bit, you can store it away, saves little fingers!! (I have that problem in my house!!) xx


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

The jigsaw box is different than the pic I posted its square instead of rectangular, weird... anyway ugh i spent ages on it tonight, sorting out all the pieces into colours and all i managed was the top half of the whites tree frogs head lol.

I should have got a jigsaw mat jenn the pieces are all over my coffee table! hehe


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

you can get them on ebay for about a tenner or so, i ordered my jig mat yesterday and it arrived this morning! just need the puzzle now! LOL xx


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

I finished the puzzle a few days ago, it was a tough one, my mum helped alot too, she got addicted to it lol.

I got some puzzle conserver and put it over it and i've ordered a large enough clip frame for it to hang on my wall


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Its certainly a lovely image. What is the artists name? Just wondering if she has a website.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

hows the jigsaw coming along, I received mine last week and finished it about a day later lol, looks fab!! can't bear to take it all apart again. heehee


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

jennlovesfrogs said:


> hows the jigsaw coming along, I received mine last week and finished it about a day later lol, looks fab!! can't bear to take it all apart again. heehee


wow! i honestly sat there for hours on it, organised the pieces into colours and stuff and it still took my mum and i 5 days lol. I put some preserver on mine and I ordered a clip frame big enough for it so I can put it on my wall : victory:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

might just do the same! although I love to re-do them over and over, so I think I shall leave it where it is for a while longer to make my desicion lol xx


----------

